# craftsman chain saw



## rdanreeder (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm new here, thanks in advance, I see some impressive answers to various questions. I have a craftsman saw that seems to use way too much bar oil.(auto oiler)is there an adjustment and/or how do you replace the little plastic tube that supplies the oil to the chain. the saw model is 358.351181 if that helps.


----------

